# Forellenrezept



## ilpescatore (11. Januar 2005)

Hi Leute !
Da ich gerne Koche,such ich Forellenrezepte|kopfkrat 
Forelle blau,gebraten,gedünstet oder geräuchert kenn ich schon.
Das ist zum verrückt werden#q 

Das Forellenmousse von muddyliz werd ich ausprobieren


----------



## Reisender (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenrezept*

Hmmmmm

mal versuchen!! Forelle nehmen mit, salz, pfeffer bestreuen auch in bauch inerrin. feinen schinken auslegen darauf schmale zwiebelringe geben einwenig oel (olivenoel) die forelle einschlagen in dem schinken, in alu einpacken und für 1 nacht in dem kühlschrank.
dann bei 160 grad backen. 
fertig:m :m


----------



## muddyliz (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenrezept*

@ ilpescatore:
Die Mousse kann ich dir wirklich empfehlen:
- Du brauchst relativ wenig Forellenfilets,
- du bekommst ne Menge Leute damit satt,
- die Kichererbsen mit ihrem nussigen Geschmack passen gut zu den Forellenfilets und vervollkommnen den Räucherfischgeschmack
- und ist schnell zubereitet.
Musst halt nur die Brühe von den Kichererbsen abschütten, sonst wird das Ganze zu flüssig.


----------

